# Is anyone else worn out by all the events?



## Twisterheart (Apr 2, 2018)

I used to be obsessed with Pocket Camp when it first came out. I downloaded it right as it came out, and I would play every single day several times a day. This went on until Rover's Garden Safari back in January. While I liked the event, I found myself frustrated and worn out by the time it was over. I started to play less and less after this, and now I'm at the point where I almost never play anymore. I'm just so worn out by all the events. I understand that events make the game fun, but I feel like there are just so many I can't keep up. I never seem to have enough time to get all of the items, and the gardening events are especially stressful. Maybe I'm just unlucky, but the catch rates are horrible for me so I'm almost gauranteed to never get any of the items so I don't even feel like bothering.

I still think Pocket Camp is a cute little game, but I'm worn out.  I'm just wondering if anyone else ever feels like this?


----------



## Gruntilda (Apr 2, 2018)

Yes, I feel the way you do.  I came to the decision today that even though I may miss some things I am going to take a break.  Like you, I still like it and I think taking a break will refresh my interest when I get back on.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2018)

I do wish the events were spaced further apart.  I mean, we even have two going on at the same time right now.  It's frustrating when I'm trying to get one type of item from the villagers but get the other instead.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2018)

Like I said in another thread, I think they're doing it to keep people's interest. What they don't realize is these events are really pushing people away from it more and more


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 2, 2018)

I agree, I think they are having so many events to keep people's interest because the game is kind of repetitive with doing requests everyday and crafting furniture and whatnot. However I've participated in so many of these events that it's wearing me out and making me not want to play. I want all of the items that are limited edition but dang, give us a break nintendo.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Apr 3, 2018)

I 100% agree with you! I'm getting fed up of missing a few items from the special events. I'm not going to get all the Mario items in time so I was thinking of buying leaf tickets to get them but I'm thinking it's pointless because there are still loads of event items I don't have and it's really unmotiving. If they made it certain that the events would come next year then I'd be fine but I can't see them repeating it. 
Its frusting because I feel like I'm being punished for not playing everyday.


----------



## J087 (Apr 3, 2018)

Worn out from playing Pocket Camp?
... I honestly don't understand what you are saying.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 3, 2018)

Maybe Nintendo should make it where certain animal personalities give you certain items for crafting and flower seeds if the do multiple events going on at once.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 3, 2018)

Agreed. Give us a breather Nintendo


----------



## mountaintear (Apr 3, 2018)

I definitely agree with other's sentiments because it seems as if they are trying to keep people as interested as possible. But now it's just super overwhelming! I wish it would flow better~


----------



## amemome (Apr 3, 2018)

i'm also pretty worn out. you're definitely not alone there! if there was more you could do every day in the camp, i think it would help ease the time in between events and hopefully allow them to space events out better.


----------



## Chicha (Apr 3, 2018)

Yeah, I definitely agree the game has felt overwhelming with so many events. I'd love to see no events for a week tbh!

I am looking forward to Gulliver's event, though!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 3, 2018)

My Pocket Camp history is pretty much identical to yours. I stopped playing on the Rover event and I have a hard time logging in. They've done nothing to make the game less repetitive and boring and now it forces you to do all of the boring things at a less peaceful pace. I don't even want to log in since I know I'm just missing all of the good items anyway. I played the game like crazy (I even had the apk before it was officially released) up until the Rover event.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 4, 2018)

I agree, the events are hard because most of them are really short. The garden ones are the worst in my opinion. You need to check the game a lot for them and I don't want to have to destroy my garden every time they have an event. I like my hybrids. I also play FE Heroes and they have a lot of cool Easter summons right now to try for. These to games are ridiculous when they both have events going on at the same time.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 4, 2018)

welcome to money baiting mobage. enjoy your stay


----------



## arbra (Apr 4, 2018)

As with the rest, I agree that they need to space the events out a little more.

Also, especially with the Mario event, they need to stop having so many items that require leaf tickets to get.

With the planting events, I wish that they would stop the two part event, and just release one single planting event, that way people can plant what they want to get what they want, instead of this only a few days for the last part, which has the most expensive items to trade for, and is almost impossible to get everything.


----------



## joelmm (Apr 4, 2018)

I need space between events to continue progressing with the other things. I am working and I can not enter the game every moment. If there are events continuously I can only do events and also with a lot of stress.


----------



## IronClocks (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah same. It gets pretty exhausting when they keep slapping new events on back to back. I wish they'd at least have a few days in between so I could focus on other things if I need to. The flower events are killer bc I know I have to play multiple times every day to get all the items. It's a bit annoying that I missed the majority of the items from the awful Rover event because it was so broken, and now I'm bothered by the empty spaces in my catalog :'c


----------



## Bcat (Apr 9, 2018)

I haven’t played all day and it’s been nice to have a break. I’ll play agin tomorrow when gulliver comes out


----------



## Roald_fan (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm not wild about having two simultaneous events, but I've done ok with it.  It seems most unfair to less serious players.  I mean, I'm logged in at least twice a day.  My boyfriend plays, but logs in every couple of days.  He can't ever finish an event, even with me helping him by sharing items.  I think they should allow the events to go on longer.


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 9, 2018)

*Q*: *Is anyone else worn out by all the events?*

*A*: Yeah... I am pretty worn out by all the events being released like crazy. :/ It is really difficult to try to get everything when it comes to these events in the game. I did miss a lot of events since I stopped playing Animal Crossing Pocket Camp when my cellphone battery died. That also meant Fire Emblem Heroes was on hold as well. So brutal... >.> I may have to wait a while to possibly try to get these items. Though... I do worry that those events wouldn't come back at all and I'll just be looking at my catalog in agony that I missed those items.


----------



## Carole (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah, I've been playing ACNL all day today since I am done with the Easter event. And, I'm having fun planting fruit trees in ACNL at the moment. 

I'm seriously thinking of just quitting Pocket Camp because I am getting bored with it. But then I say that every time and when a new event gets started, I get sucked back in....  We'll see.


----------

